# A few pics from Flow Hive I'm hosting



## Camping La Chassagne (Apr 17, 2016)

Nice! My first hive with flow frames swarmed (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thExgguRHOw), so we took off the super. We later put it on another hive with a recently acquired rather big colony. I'm hoping to stil be able to make a picture such as yours, this summer.


----------

